# Ive went and done it



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Well i couldnt wait i went and cut down 16 acres alfalfa orchard grass, not calling for big chance of rain but with so much to do you got to get started sooner or later. THOMAS
View attachment 142


View attachment 143


View attachment 144


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Thomas-
Always enjoy seeing your operation! Saw your seeding pics to. Everything looks real nice!

Is that a 6420? Looks like it to me.

Jake


----------



## leo (Apr 29, 2009)

hey i see u use a 1411 how u like it i just bought one this spring i heard it needs horsepower to run it because of the gearing i have a 1000 pto so will help i suppose


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Now it's going to rain for sure.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks jake, its a 6430 pulling a 1409 , No swm i hope it doesnt rain , the forecast is looking better all the time,but you know how fast that can change.
THOMAS


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice, the 6420/30 tractors would be a good replacement for our 4020 when the day comes. Don't forget raking/baling pics!

Jake


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I didnt get any raking pics i was in another part of the county but i did get a few baling pics.
View attachment 148


View attachment 149


View attachment 150


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice pics. Gives me the itch looking at those pictures. Looks like we might have our first opportunity next week if the weatherman is right.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

very nice pics. One question is why did they make that accumulator dump that high in the air


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

chadl said:


> very nice pics. One question is why did they make that accumulator dump that high in the air


Because it's a Kuhns, gravity dump, no hydraulics or electricity. Almost bought 
one.

Link: Kuhns Mfg Home Page


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice pics, nice equipment!!

Looks like it made nice hay too.

Is that a skid-steer attachment system on the 6430?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes i can use any attachment on the tractor that fits my skidsteer, The onlt limit you have is hydraulic flow, some things work better on the skidsteer vrs the tractor. The skidsteer works better at the barn in tight places , the tractor seems better in the field because of speed.
THOMAS


----------



## Feno (Feb 16, 2009)

thomas,
what do you guys use as herbicide on alfafa? here I must use a lot of different types...and all of them very expensive...waiting for when they release that alfafa roundup ready to plant it again...with water u can make like 10 to 11 cuts per year..and a alfafa field can last for 5 years..if u take good care of it and doesnt rain too much to rotten the roots...


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I spray for bugs thats about it, I use a weed wipe for spotty johnson grass , I try to crop my fields every 4 or 5 years, usually roundup cleans the field up pretty well. 
THANKS THOMAS


----------



## hvy 1ton (Aug 22, 2008)

I read this thread yesterday, and then it started raining. A lot. At one point our mini weather station was reading almost 8in/hr. We ended up with 5.6in in 2.5 hours on top of highly saturated ground. Haven't seen flash flooding like that in 10 years. If it would have rained another hour it would have been a real mess. Most of the roads around me had 6"+ over them until about 9:30 last night almost 4 hours after it stopped raining.

The 6430 has a little more shine then my 6400.







I'm pretty sure if we started cutting anytime this month we'll stick a tractor. It's happened before-when i was raking.







I hate 2X55's.


----------



## sanana (May 21, 2009)

Very good product, I see this video, very, very good


----------

